# A TODOS...



## Cid61

A todos,
Felizes Festas e que em 2013 possamos *traduzir* em realidades todos nossos anseios.


----------



## Vanda

Obrigada, Cid! O mesmo pra você!


----------



## romarsan

¡Felices fiestas!


----------



## Pretty_Gaella

*Maligayang Pasko at isang manigong Bagong Taon! 
**
Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!
**
Enjoy the Holidays everyone***


----------



## Pinairun

Aprovecho esta vía abierta para desearos que paséis unas felices fiestas de Navidad y que el 2013 sea un buen año para *todos.*

Cariños.


----------



## infinite sadness

Buone feste a tutti voi anche da parte mia.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Que estas festividades les traigan montones de felicidad a todos ustedes y a sus seres queridos.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Que reciban todos un saludable 2013, finalmente es lo mas importante...lo demás vendrá por añadidura!!!! =)

se les aprecia a todos....Feliz año 2013 =)

Abrazos 

Rosa Molina


----------



## Outsider

Os meus desejos de um bom 2013 para todos os foreiros.


----------



## Sowka

Ich wünsche Euch allen ein frohes, erfolgreiches Jahr 2013 -- interessante Einsichten, spannende Aussichten, Freude und schöne Momente der Besinnung


----------



## Roy776

Życzę wszystkim szczęśliwego nowego roku, spełnienia marzeń i wielu sukcesów


----------



## Youngfun

新年快乐！Auguro a tutti un lieto 2013 pieno di felicità e di soddisfazione. Sperando che sia migliore di questo trascorso 2012...


----------

